# Starting a new life, registering



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all
Just a quick question,
We are dye over in April , when we land do we have to talk to immigration at the airport or can we go to a local authority office ?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JasonandPaula said:


> Hi all
> Just a quick question,
> We are dye over in April , when we land do we have to talk to immigration at the airport or can we go to a local authority office ?
> Thanks
> Paula


You dont need to do anythingat the airport.
Just go along to the local immigration office once you have got settled in.


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You must apply for a residence permit within four months of arrival in Cyprus. Application must be made in person at the Civil Registry & Migration Dept, ot the Immigration Branch of the Police.
These are the forms you need http://moi.gov.cy/new/admin/sections/filedepot/uploaded/file/PDF_FILES/FORMMEU1.pdf


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, 
This business of registering within 4 months has now , I believe , gone out the window. My husband and I haveboth tried but until we get our social insurance certificate the authorities are not bothered. They just say cone back whenever , it's not a problem. 
A lot of expats have had the same thing said. So now I am confused

JasonPaula


----------

